# C Class AMG Sport Plus... Polar white, New car detail.



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Cut a long story short, i swopped my 08 plate W204 for a new w204 sport plus on monday evening.

I planned this weekend to detail it. It has taken over 12 hours to do.

Unfortunately, my camera battery needed charging. So there is no before or during shots. Not that a 180 mile old car can get mucky 

The dealer has prepped the car very well, with no swirl marks or delivery wax on the vehicle.

What did i do?

*Wash - *

2BM with Dodo juice sour power
Iron X

*Prep - *

Gtechniq P1 Polish X1 Coat

*Paint Protection - *

Dodo Juice Diamond White wax X2 Coats

*Wheels -*

AG SRP X2 Coats
Dodo juice creme egg wax X1 Coat
Poorboys wheel sealant X2 Coats

Tyres dressed with AG Rubber Cleaner.

Glass polished with X2 coats of AG glass polish.

Comments welcome as always.. 

*The Results....*


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Very nice, I love the interiors of these.


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

I have to say from driving a c220 sport with amg alloys and bodykit, I would take this over A BMW 3-series m-sport or an audi s-line. To me the bmw is bland and the interior does nothing for me and the audi s-line is just below the merc in my opinion. 
Having driven a 520d the c220 cdi seemed faster (both automatic)
Nice car - health to enjoy


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

rcwilson said:


> I have to say from driving a c220 sport with amg alloys and bodykit, I would take this over A BMW 3-series m-sport or an audi s-line. To me the bmw is bland and the interior does nothing for me and the audi s-line is just below the merc in my opinion.
> Having driven a 520d the c220 cdi seemed faster (both automatic)
> Nice car - health to enjoy


yeah i have the C220 just gone from a c200 and i can tell a difference... but i'm a Mercedes fan


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

lovely car that


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Beautiful mate!


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Stunning car, absolutely love the wheels can't say I've seen them before though.

Good job


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Samh92 said:


> Stunning car, absolutely love the wheels can't say I've seen them before though.
> 
> Good job


This is a new model.. for the C Class, which was launched in June this year.. i've not seen another white one on the road yet, although the dealer has one as a demo car.


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice work on a lovely motor. :thumb:

I have to say im not keen on the diamond cut rims on the new sport c classes. They look a bit "halfrauds add on" to me.


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Lovely cars the new Sport plus models! C63 boot spoilers and cracking Black and Red interiors really make it stand out. 

Not a massive fan of the wheels myself but overall think the Sport Plus models are a great addition to the already growing MB model range!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

:tumbleweed: :tumbleweed: :tumbleweed: :tumbleweed: :tumbleweed:

That is STUNNING!! :tumbleweed: :tumbleweed:

That is the best looking C-Class I've ever seen, so fresh looking.

:thumb:


----------



## Barny (Aug 1, 2012)

Quite a few of these popping up now, looks great in polar white.
i like the badge delete on the boot


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Barny said:


> Quite a few of these popping up now, looks great in polar white.
> i like the badge delete on the boot


Was one of the first things i did!!


----------



## Barny (Aug 1, 2012)

Brigham1806 said:


> Was one of the first things i did!!


Me too :thumb:

Good luck with keeping it looking that good in the winter.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Looking very sharp my man great work. Do enjoy.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Soul Hudson said:


> Looking very sharp my man great work. Do enjoy.


I look forward to enjoying it... got 70MPG on the way to work this morning. 



Barny said:


> Me too :thumb:
> 
> Good luck with keeping it looking that good in the winter.


It will still be this clean in three years.... i'm determined.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Nice work, :thumb:.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Soul Hudson said:


> Looking very sharp my man great work. Do enjoy.


I intend to....


----------



## Aqib (Jan 3, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## aarondenney (May 3, 2011)

VERY VERY Nice!! The shape of these is definitely a classic in my mind.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

I love this shape, can I ask how much do these go used, say 2-3 years old?


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Between 16-25k dependent on engine spec and mileage. The sport plus is a new model so you will be in for a two year wait... 

Great cars


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

what a car..... :thumb:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Brigham1806 said:


> Between 16-25k dependent on engine spec and mileage. The sport plus is a new model so you will be in for a two year wait...
> 
> Great cars


If you don't mind sharing the full spec for this incl. the engine?


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Focusaddict said:


> If you don't mind sharing the full spec for this incl. the engine?


It's in the comments somewhere...

It's a MY2013 sport plus, 220 Cdi.

Visit there site if your interested.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

well done mate:thumb:


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Nom nom


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Brigham1806 said:


> It's in the comments somewhere...
> 
> It's a MY2013 sport plus, 220 Cdi.
> 
> Visit there site if your interested.


Could you get some internal shots please?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Love it  may need to go to the loo :lol:


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Focusaddict said:


> Could you get some internal shots please?


Just go on the mercedes website.. you can download the brochure.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

One pretty car! Very very nice


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks good :thumb:


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Very nice car, will be a serious contender when I next switch.
Good job on the finish.


----------



## josh263uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Stunning!!! Love the C Class


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

AdamC said:


> Very nice car, will be a serious contender when I next switch.
> Good job on the finish.


You won't be disappointed!


----------

